# And the depression has set in...



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

because i feel like crap. I just want to sit here and do nothing.

Got outta my art class today (I'm at BYU btw) only to discover My lock had been cut, and my baby, my 2008 Rocky Mountain Slayer SS was gone... that's it. gone... I worked my ass off for two years to get that, and in minutes, it's gone. It literally makes me sick.

anywho, I'll live, but I know ya'll are all over Craigslist and Ebay, So I was hoping ya'll could keep an eye out for it. I'm in utah obviously, so It will probably travel out of Provo, and into a bordering state or something...

It's easily identifiable because theres a nice old crack in the seat tube where the clamp sits, and the top cap on the fork is a completely custom purple top cap that says something to the effect of "Demon dirt sea otter crew 2010"

The fork (fox 36 talas R) is brown but looks blackish, and the shock is an x-fusion O2 that was custom made for Brian Miller, and has a eagle or similar bird on it. Red bars, and some sick Sensus Swayze lock ons to top it off.

Here's a pic.









I know ya'll can't do much, but It makes me feel better knowing that some people will be checking other area craigslists and such. I can't check them all...


----------



## BinaryBike (Feb 1, 2013)

That is the worst feeling ever. Sorry man. When my brother's demo got jacked while he was in college, my parent's insurance ended up covering it. May be worth a shot.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that.

Costa Mesa, CA where I grew up ranks amongst the highest number of bike thefts in the nation. I've had 11 bikes stolen from me and it's the violation as well as the loss that burns me up.

I hope you get your bike back and the scum who stole it gets his nut sack caught in the chain ring. They used to hang horse thieves, you don't mess with someones ride.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear that mate, its a gutting feeling, i had an expensive fishing boat stolen a few years back, it sucked mate..

Try and find some positives, your bike was coming on 5 years old, now you get to look for a new one, yes you might have to save up, but a new bikes just around the corner, but lets hope you get this one back.

Keep your chin up mate, in the grand scheme of things its just a bike, another one will come round real soon
cheers mate


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Damn, I'm sorry mate  I'll keep an eye on Pinkbike for ya.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

sorry for the bad news Moosey. 
You are doing the right thing spread the message. You never know there may be a faint chance your missing bike could turn up


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

Will definitely keep an eye out online. That SUCKS!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I'd console myself with the thought that the seat tube crack will give way and castrate the loser who snagged your bike. :devil:


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Condolences man, looking at the spot where your bike SHOULD be is a sickening feeling.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

When I'm online... I'm on CL (in addition to MTBR, of course)... Humboldt, Mendocino, SF Bay Area, Redding, and up into Oregon... Medford, Gold Coast, sometimes Portland.

I always look in at CL when I'm traveling, just to see what's out there.

Thanks for the pic.. that is a BIG help!
I'll keep an eye out for it myself

Is that a Deadmau5 sticker on it?


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

That sucks. I had my first MTB stolen 5 months after I started riding. It made me wanna give up riding. I was livid! I got my homeowners ins check and built a new bike, but it will always hurt. Try contacting your parents homeowners insurance. Worth a try. I will keep and eye out for it.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

wow! lame..

someone needs to say it, but im not sure what you expected with that lock you were using there, you know better than that...


----------



## HillClimber823 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm a little ways away in California but I will keep an eye out. 
Craigslist here I come. 
Sorry to hear man. Some people don't know that these are our babies.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I'm letting all local bike and pawn shops know and suck. I looked it up and my parents homeowners insurance might cover like 10% of it. Also, the lock company might give me some money (i heard they have a $4000 theft policy, where they will cover up to $4k) so I should be okay. I might have to trade my brand new hardtail in the summer for an old dh bike.

Thanks for keeping an eye out evetyone. Helps ease my mind a bit.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Oh, the $4000 coverage is on their higher end lock. I'm getting that lock next time.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Had a bike stolen last fall, when I left it locked up in my apartment's parking garage for an hour. Insurance paid for a new bike, and now I walk to class and keep the bikes in my room. Not worth the risk anymore.

Will keep an eye out in this area, in case it makes it's way here.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

That really sucks, I hope it turns up. I assume you let the local PD know, in the mean time just keep checking the usual sites and hope for the best. As far as riding to class or places where your bike is going to be unattended for a while(and presumably locked), best bet is to have a cheap beater/commuter bike in the future.


----------



## jhill (Mar 4, 2008)

Check out SearchTempest Online Classifieds Search - All the Classifieds. One Search.

It compiles all regional craigslists in a given search radius. Great way to search the whole west coast in one click.

Good luck!


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

don't ever lock a bike you care about up. Bike thieves can break the best locks way to fast. Do yourself a favor and buy a crappy bike for 50 bucks and lock that up.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

The Beater said:


> don't ever lock a bike you care about up. Bike thieves can break the best locks way to fast. Do yourself a favor and buy a crappy bike for 50 bucks and lock that up.


+1, You're wasting you're breath.
Anyone in a right frame of mind would of used a beater instead of nicer bike to leave outside while attending classes, talk about dumb, and to add insult to injury....1 lock. People will never realise what kind of world we live in until its too late.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

sorry to hear this moosey, am gutted for ya,,,, 
come on guys go easy on the guy, he made a mistake that many of us make, he thought he had a good quality security lock,, that turns out to be not as good as advertised. 
there is lots of great info here, on this site. watch the vids and have your eyes opened. this may change your descisions about the locks that you own. 
Almax Movies - Almax Security Chains - Video Content


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss, buddy. Hopefully, there's some insurance money there. If not, it's not the end of the world. Just think of it as an opportunity to build a better, cooler bike.

And yeah, no need to rub it in about the lock and leaving the bike out. None of us are perfect. He's asking for help spotting his bike, not what he can do to prevent theft.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Sucks man, sorry to hear it. 
Doubt it will ever show up here in WNC but since I am on CL often, I will keep an eye out.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Sucks. I used to park my bike in class at times, but never left it chained to a rack. The theives would steal what ever parts that weren't locked down. When ever you get a new ride, you seriously consider renters insurance, and make sure they cover REPLACEMENT VALUE. I had both of my bikes stolen last year and was able to replace my M1 with a new M9.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

SV11 said:


> +1, You're wasting you're breath.
> Anyone in a right frame of mind would of used a beater instead of nicer bike to leave outside while attending classes, talk about dumb, and to add insult to injury....1 lock. People will never realise what kind of world we live in until its too late.


in uni, i used to drag my muddy xc ride into the classroom. noone said anything...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

SV11 said:


> +1, You're wasting you're breath.
> Anyone in a right frame of mind would of used a beater instead of nicer bike to leave outside while attending classes, talk about dumb, and to add insult to injury....1 lock. People will never realise what kind of world we live in until its too late.


With that response you really want to "talk about dumb"?

Sucks Moose, 10% is better than nothing though. Collect that insurance $ and start shopping.


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

Taht effin sucks dude. I've had plenty of crap stolen in my life, but at least all my bikes have made it back to me. Hopefully you catch the snatcher, or the insurances covers you enough to get a new steed.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys. I know I made a mistake.... I don't usually ride this bike to class, I bought an old junker DJ bike that I ride, that I don't care if it got stolen.... Well, gotta flat, and had art class that night. Might as well ride my slayer. I locked it in the bike rack right next to campus police, and thought I'd be good for an hour (It was still class time!). obviously not. Won't make that mistake again.

Talked to Nick Moore up at Ratking bikes. He's a huge help. He said with a bike like my slayer in the Utah area, it should show up. He's got a lot of bikers in the area on watch, at BYU, UVU, and other guys that don't go to school. I'm just trying to keep positive and hope for the best.

I called few pawnshops today, they said they are required to enter all available info about the bike in a police database, not just serial number.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

well I'll be.. I read it wrong. At college my parents homeowners insurance only covers me up to 10% or their insurance policy.... So if their policy covers $100,000, I'm covered up to $10,000 at college. I dunno how much my parents covers though, but as long as it covers about $30,000 meaning I'm covered $3,000, I'm good to go. Not getting my hopes up though, all insurance companies are different, but because I live in a dorm, I should be covered.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

Shitty situation but hopefully the insurance has you covered. Good Luck!


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

Tim F. said:


> Sucks. I used to park my bike in class at times, but never left it chained to a rack. The theives would steal what ever parts that weren't locked down. When ever you get a new ride, you seriously consider renters insurance, and make sure they cover REPLACEMENT VALUE. I had both of my bikes stolen last year and was able to replace my M1 with a new M9.


thats what they have started to do over here in the uk now.... if you have a top quality lock thats uncuttable, they will sacrifice the frame, ( saw it in half) to get the parts. the thieves know how much bike parts are worth these days, just look at what a new fork or shock costs, and things like cranks wheels ect. they know that if they cut the frame then strip the bike down, they can still get a pretty price for the parts. 
thats why you need a good quality lock, thats a decent lengh, that will go through the frame fork and wheels. i know that the solid link motorbike locks are heavy to carry. but if it keeps your bike safe, then i suppose its worth the hassle.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

another thing i found out through research, and after watching that programme that was shown on british tv back in 2008 about bike theft in london, 
they did some research into bike locks, to see why and how they were so easy to steal. 
apparantly the cycle specifif bike locks, are made from hollow links to keep the weight down when carrying, 
because the links are hollow they are easy to cut with a large set of bolt croppers. what you want is a lock thats made with solid links, these resist alot better. as you can see in the almax video link i put up yesterday. 
i know there are 2 companies over here in the uk that do good quality chains.
Almax Security Chains Limited
Sold Secure Approved & Police Approved Ground Anchors, Security Chains and more - Buy from the Manufacturer


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> With that response you really want to "talk about dumb"?.


WTF? So, what I said was dumb, but what the op did isn't dumb?
Seems like you two are living in a fairytale, pretty sad.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Dude just got his bike stolen. He thought it would be safe locking it up across from campus police. So He made a mistake. Your just being an azz, and you'll probually end up as an analbead in your next life.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Tim F. said:


> So He made a mistake.


He didn't make a mistake, he became complacent, there is a big difference.
Campus police are not there to guard you're bike, thinking they would is DUMB!!


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

Moosey said:


> well I'll be.. I read it wrong. At college my parents homeowners insurance only covers me up to 10% or their insurance policy.... So if their policy covers $100,000, I'm covered up to $10,000 at college. I dunno how much my parents covers though, but as long as it covers about $30,000 meaning I'm covered $3,000, I'm good to go. Not getting my hopes up though, all insurance companies are different, but because I live in a dorm, I should be covered.


This worked out for a friend of mine. You will probably need receipts for the bike and parts (all the stuff you want to get reimbursed for), so start looking if you don't have them already.

Also, if you get one of those "insured" locks, most I've seen require you to register your bike with them when you buy the lock. If you forget, change bikes, etc. you might still be out of luck going that route...


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Suck dude, sorry.
Let this be a reminder though, nice mountain bikes don't make good commuters. Get a cheap BMX or beach cruiser with bolt-on wheels and no seatpost QR.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Moosey said:


> well I'll be.. I read it wrong. At college my parents homeowners insurance only covers me up to 10% or their insurance policy.... So if their policy covers $100,000, I'm covered up to $10,000 at college. I dunno how much my parents covers though, but as long as it covers about $30,000 meaning I'm covered $3,000, I'm good to go. Not getting my hopes up though, all insurance companies are different, but because I live in a dorm, I should be covered.


Their homeowners insurance will be way over $100k, my renters insurance along is $100k. Your bike will get covered by insurance dude. My renters insurance company covered my neck brace and gloves when they were stolen in Whistler. Just filed a police report and filed a claim. Got payment in 10 or so days.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow. I'm not naive about theft at BYU ( my son had his bike stolen there too) but that is surprising to have it disappear that fast right outside a class. Which building was your class in? HFAC?

Glad to hear your parents homeowner's policy will cover you. As long as you have a picture of the bike, brand, model, and replacement value, it should be a quick, no-hassle claim. That's small peanuts to them.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Talked to my insurance company, they took a statement, and a list of bike parts, and stuff, I should have an amount in the next few days....

Turns out my stuff is covered by my homeowners insurance anywhere in the world... ain't that fancy.

I'll probably be turning this into a newer, even nicer bike, but it still sucks butthole. I just watched a video of me on my slayer... such a sick bike. I wasn't ready for our time to come to an end... But what can I do about it?


----------



## nightnerd (Mar 5, 2007)

Moosey said:


> But what can I do about it?


Start shopping around!


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Whilst they usually like to replace like with like - so new Slayer, or if they hand you a cheque - whatcha lookin at?


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

what the fuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

KRob said:


> Wow. I'm not naive about theft at BYU ( my son had his bike stolen there too) but that is surprising to have it disappear that fast right outside a class. Which building was your class in? HFAC?
> 
> Glad to hear your parents homeowner's policy will cover you. As long as you have a picture of the bike, brand, model, and replacement value, it should be a quick, no-hassle claim. That's small peanuts to them.


My art is for non-majors, so it was in the JKB, the same building the police station is in.

My brother also had his bike stolen from BYU, but he left it locked outside his Wyview apartment for about three months without checking on it. That's begging to be stolen. I figured for an hour and a half, I'd be good, and just this once.... Not risking it again.

Got my new lock registered, and I have to register my vehicle with it, so I registered my Hardtail with it. They took serial number, description, all that. Rode it to class today, took my front wheel off (domain is a 20mm QR) and locked my front wheel to the side of my frame, to the bike rack. Held up great. this means I'm never riding any other bike to campus.



mykel said:


> Whilst they usually like to replace like with like - so new Slayer, or if they hand you a cheque - whatcha lookin at?


Not sure how it's going down yet. I do have a $1000 deductible, so I dunno if they will hand me a check -$1000, or If i need to buy a bike, and they will reimburse me over $1000, within the settled limit. Either way, I'm going to use all the money they have to offer. I'm thinking a 7" FR bike. The shop down the road has a Giant Faith 0 (2011), that the shop owner road for 2 months during a mountain bike class (which is a joke), so he's selling it cheap because it's used.... I'll throw an airshock, and probably some better rims on there.

I could also go to my real local shop, Ratking bikes, where Nick will hook me up. We'll build a custom bike frame up, with beast parts, and it'll kill it. I'm thinking Entourage Frame (Or Soda FR, or similar 7" frame), X-Fusion air suspension, then other random sick parts.

If I get a check -$1000, I'm going Faith route probably. If I have to pay $1000, then get reimbursed for anything over, I'm going custom build, and using every last penny.

My insurance company made one thing clear, All I have to do is send them the receipts, proving that I bought a new bike of similar value, and that's it. I'm good to go. That means I'll be doing it through a shop, not used on Pinkbike. I guess we'll find out Friday(ish).


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Well its all good news then, i'll tell you now, the Faith leaves the slayer for dead, its looking like you will end up with a 3 times better bike if you get the faith, you'll be back flippin off mountains on that baby..


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I've been watching vids of Sorge riding his faith all week. Looks like a solid bike.

I'm still pissed though. All this work and stress and anxiety? It's not worth it. Plus my slayer was finally DIALED. And each individual part on that bike had its own story. Damn theives. Half those parts were friends parts I traded for of git as gifts, including parts from Cam Zink, Nick Moore, Brian Miller, and so on. 

It won't help wallowing in the past though.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

You have to buy a bike to get reimbursed? They just sent my son a check for $1500. He bought a car. His priorities are all messed up.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Who would buy a car over a bike? 

I don't know how it's going to work. The rep I talked to pitched two ideas. I think what he was trying to say is that I get reimbursed if their calculated replacement cost is under $2500, but if it's over (which is will be) I'll just get a check... I think that's how it goes down, but they need me to email them receipts of what I buy, so they no I'm using it on a bike, and not a car. Doesn't bother me though, because I'd rather have a nice bike than a car any day. Plus my friend is getting a motorcycle and a Civic next semester, So I'll have something to drive anyway.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Uh.... Buy the best of everything.......piece by piece. You can always change your mind a buy a build if you decide to return it all......hint hint.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

depending on how I get my payment, I'm sorta planning on that... I think I'll just get a check though, which should cover the Faith, a shock upgrade, and new bars/grips/tires... etc.

I went down and test rode the Faith today... ohhh it's prime. Totem DH RC2 (airsprung), top of the line vivid coil out back (not a fan of coils though), and the tires are super knobby 2.5s. My slayer had a small nobby, faster rolling 2.5 up front, and a similair 2.35 in the back. I like that set-up. Just gotta wait.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Moosey said:


> depending on how I get my payment, I'm sorta planning on that... I think I'll just get a check though, which should cover the Faith, a shock upgrade, and new bars/grips/tires... etc.
> 
> I went down and test rode the Faith today... ohhh it's prime. Totem DH RC2 (airsprung), top of the line vivid coil out back (not a fan of coils though), and the tires are super knobby 2.5s. My slayer had a small nobby, faster rolling 2.5 up front, and a similair 2.35 in the back. I like that set-up. Just gotta wait.


Good luck man. I hope you get hooked up nice. I'll keep an eye out for it in Colorado in case it crosses state lines.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Sucks man... But in all honesty, riding around college on anything that looks like it cost more than $200 and it's gettign stolen fast. No matter how groovy your lock is, a half decent thief can break it in under 15 seconds. Here in San Jose, there are guys that drive around with generators in their vans hooked up to angle grinders. They open the van, cut the locks, throw bikes in, and drive off in less than a minute. 

Hopefully the insurance takes care of you man. But keep in mind that your parents will essentially be paying for it over the next few years in the way of higher monthly payments (b/c that's how insurance companies make money). 

College is a cruel world for nice bikes. Get the nastiest, funkiest bike possible to commute to school with. Save the good bikes for the weekends.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Well I'll be damned... Here's a nice video to sum my weekend up...

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/336724/

What a Weekend... on Pinkbike

Sooo, I just have to hope my insurance is chill with it all and lets me keep it or sells it back to me cheap. The seat tube (formerly cracked) has been completely sanded down, so I will note major structural damage to the frame, and since it's been 9 months the value has dropped immensely. Also, due to the guy buying it from a pawn shop and replacing items with his own money, I won't have any tires or grips, which will help lower the resale value.

Still good to see me slayer again, and even if my insurance recovers it, i will still get to ride her one or two more times.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

gotta love the ol' bobbysled. i live at the mouth of city creek, just below the I street jumps.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Cool Moosey, congratulations! One question though...why were you passing up all those fun looking doubles in the first of the video???


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good video Moosey. You make it look easy (and fun  ) The happy ending is such a bonus!


----------



## rustybkr (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

sweet looking trail,, where is that ?,,, whats with all the abandoned burned out cars at the side of the trails ? i though we only got that kind of **** here in the uk. 

glad to see your bike turned up.... dont think i would have been quite so calm though, hope you get it back, and hope the pawn shop keep records of customers so the thieving scumbag gets caught.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

How did the guy act? Did you get that onfilm? Was he cool or upset?


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Good one Moosey! Cool video with one of the best endings - ever.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Update: I never talked to the guy riding my bike. My friend did, but I was busy calling the SLC popo. My friend said he seemed a bit shifty, but was really honest and straightforward about the bike, and said he got it from a pawnshop. He left as the police were rolling in, so they flagged him down. I stayed at the jumps and talked to another officer, then hopped in truck and drove down to where the first officer and the guy were. They kept us separate, and talked to him for about 45 mins. Apparently he had receipts and stuff to prove he bought the bike from a pawnshop. The investigator hit the pawnshop today, and called me. For some reason everything checked out fine, the pawnshop wasn't at fault and neither was the buyer. However, the Buyer is being really cool about it and really wants me to have my bike back (apparently he has 3 other bikes) so we talked today and are going to go pick the bike up together tomorrow, and take all his parts off and put mine on (he kept all the parts he swapped off). The pawnshop did re-imburse him his $500, and they are going after the original thief now. I may have to testify against him in court, in which case, bring it on.

The guy said he was really glad he bought it, because if it was someone else, they might not want to get it back to me so badly. He was really cool, and I'm really grateful he ended up with it. I apologized for calling the cops right away, and he said it was no big deal, i handled it like I should.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm wondering why seeing that bike for $500 at a pawn shop didn't make him think, hey maybe this was stolen?


----------

